# It's early days



## airelibre

Is there an idiom in Hebrew corresponding to "it's (still) early days (yet)", meaning one can't tell how something is going to pan out?


----------



## arielipi

עוד חזון למועד.
ימים יגידו.


----------



## Tararam

טרם נפל הפור


----------



## airelibre

תודה רבה לשניכם


----------



## arielipi

טרם נפל הפור מתייחס לקביעת תאריך ביצוע, ולא לביצוע


----------



## Tararam

אתה בטוח? כמדומני "טרם נפל הפור" משמעו "טרם נקבעה החלטה בנושא"


----------



## arielipi

גם זה וגם זה.
אבל מה שהוא שואל זה על דברים שתוכננו כבר ולא יודעים איך בדיוק הם יקרו או מה יקרה כשינסו לבצע את מה שהחליטו.


----------



## ystab

I've just seen a TV show episode (House of Cards) where it was translated as העניין עדיין בחיתוליו (lit. the matter is still in its diapers)


----------



## airelibre

Haha! Is that a common figure of speech or just a one-off?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

airelibre said:


> Haha! Is that a common figure of speech or just a one-off?



Pretty common, yes. It means that something is in it's early stages/in development.


----------



## idioms

I would like to drop a meaning of early days in another words, it is:

_The initial period of an innovation.

_But have no idea of Hebrew.


----------



## airelibre

התקופה הראשונית של חידוש
I think that would be fine, but I'm not a native speaker so it may not be the most natural way of saying it.


----------



## anipo

You can use "תקופת הרצה של חידוש" . The "running in" of an innovation (as, in the past, new cars were run in).


----------

